# Old transformer, new PRV.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You probably did overlook something obvious, but I have to say that there's no way I'd fire up an unknown transformer from the 1940's without engaging a testing company to give me a report on its condition.


----------



## Tolyn Ironhand (Jun 27, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You probably did overlook something obvious, but I have to say that there's no way I'd fire up an unknown transformer from the 1940's without engaging a testing company to give me a report on its condition.


What could I have over looked? 

I did test the transformer with a meter and checked out ok. It was hooked to 480v before so I figured I was safe there. The only thing I didn't know was the VA.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Tolyn Ironhand said:


> What could I have over looked?
> 
> I did test the transformer with a meter and checked out ok. It was hooked to 480v before so I figured I was safe there. The only thing I didn't know was the VA.


By testing he means a megger test with DAR/PI. Winding resistance, turns ratio, etc....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You missed something (as noted) the biggest advantage of testing beside saving your life or possibly avoiding a fire, is the testing tech could have given you some basic information regarding the type of transformer and connections type..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Tolyn Ironhand.,

Welcome to Electrician Talk forum.



If the transfomer is pretty small some case it is cheaper just buy a new one than try to screw around with very old transfomer which it is not in service for long time.

That pretty much my SOP to do that.

For 6 amp fan motour on 120 volts you can use the 1 or 1.5 KW transfomer that should be plenty big unless something else is on with that unit.

And yeah you will need OCPD on secondary side for your motour.

Merci.
Marc


----------

